# Edinburgh meet up



## splorp (Jan 27, 2011)

Edinburgh pub meet up for 5th February, organised via soaraway blog shootuporputup.co.uk. The gory details can be found here: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=184083008282473 

All welcome!


----------



## rachelha (Jan 27, 2011)

I should be there, but only for a little bit, need to be home for the 10:30ish feed.


----------



## splorp (Jan 27, 2011)

Top banana! See you then, then.


----------

